# Muzzy Broadhead tuning?



## Bourdlay (Sep 13, 2010)

I am trying to tune my broadheads to the same POI as my field tips, with no luck. Set up is Hoyt Powerhawk, 70lbs, 29" Draw length, 29.75" 340 St Epic Arrows 2" fletchings with 3 blade 100 grain broadheads. They are hitting 10" Low, 10" Left of my field points at 15 yards. I have leveled my inserts, indexed my broadheads to my fletchings, and even had my local Sporting goods guys who are Hoyt college graduates watch me shoot to no avail. It’s frustrating when professionals have no suggestions, to which I am questioning their ability. I am going to try a slick trick broadhead, because the bow techs say Muzzy's are out dated and the technology isn't keeping up with the arrows, this making them very hard to tune. My next thing to change would be to go to a 4" fletching, and with small rest adjustments in the direction the arrow needs to go to hit the field points. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I dont have a fix for you, but I shoot Muzzy 100 grain 3 blades. They hit very close to my F.P.'s. Only thing I can think is if your fp is lighter than the Muzzy.


----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bourdlay.
So, your spine is weak, i think.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

How did the experts do when shooting your bow?


----------



## Bourdlay (Sep 13, 2010)

They Never shot it, but they watched me shoot it, and they said my form is good. I spent an hour and a 1/2 in the store yesturday evening, and we switched out the wisker biscuit rest with a drop away, we did a walk back test to 40 yards, made the adjustments to have verticle POI's, arrow was 3" to the left at 40 yards. Then we went back up to 20 yards shot a field point then shot a broadhead, I shaved the fletching off the other arrow and destroyed the nock. I guess problem solved, I will sight in again this evening, didn't get to shoot again after that, it was to dark out. I understand the advantages of a drop away rest compared to a whisker biscuit, I just don't understand why I had such bad luck with the whisker biscuit, other guys I know can paper tune with their biscuit rest, and have perfect flight with their broadheads to fieldpoints.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not sure what leveling inserts means....but do know that indexing blades to fletching is a really, REALLY, a bad myth. Can't explain the difference between WB and a drop away is..as folks have have success with the former..as well as drop aways. Regardless, your change seems to have worked in your favor....so am interested in how the new set up serves you.....FP and BH out to whatever distance is your perference.


----------



## the-rickster (Aug 25, 2006)

Go to the tuning section . At the top theres a great write up!


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Some things are hard to explain. I have also seen folks who just couldn't get a drop away to work and went to the Whisker Biscuit - problem solved.


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

I had similar probs in the past with shooting any broadhead with fixed blades,now I tune bow with square and level and set knock 1/4 " high and start to do walk back tune 5 yrds to 20 yrds at a magic marker line never moving my sight.then when all my arrows are hitting same spot on the line spaced evenly in elev I then screw on a fixed blade head ( this year a 3 bld 100 gr muzzy) and shoot at 20 yrds.let's say I am 10" low left I move my rest right first and fire ,most of the time one movment will correct booth elev.and windage.small adj 16th of adj is all you move your rest,until you get your field head and broadhead in same spot.if you can do this your bow is comp.tuned . Good luck it don't take long and yoke will be amazed how those arrows will group together.


----------

